# YouTube: Let's Player müssen bis zu 40 Prozent an Nintendo abtreten



## MaxFalkenstern (29. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *YouTube: Let's Player müssen bis zu 40 Prozent an Nintendo abtreten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: YouTube: Let's Player müssen bis zu 40 Prozent an Nintendo abtreten


----------



## BiJay (29. Januar 2015)

Ist der Titel absichtlich so reißerisch formuliert, um Klicks anzulocken? Es ist ja eigentlich andersrum, dass man 60 bzw. 70 % der Werbeeinahmen von Nintendo bekommen kann. Man drückt da nicht direkt an Nintendo etwas ab. Erst recht basierend auf der vorigen Situation, wo man nichts abbekam vom Kuchen, ist das schon ein guter Schritt von Nintendo in die richtige Richtung. Der eigentliche Text ist da schon konkreter.


----------



## Enisra (29. Januar 2015)

Natürlich
macht sinn, wozu teure Werbung schalten, kostet doch alles Geld, lasst lieber die die Gratis Werbung für einen Machen, vorallem vielleicht mal dafür sorgen das nicht nur die Uralt-IP verkauft wird, auch noch Geld abnehmen
Man stelle sich vor ein Indiestudio würde das mit seinem Pewdiebait-Titel machen


----------



## Metko1 (29. Januar 2015)

Nicht mehr lange dann ziehn andere große unternehmen das auch durch, ich finde das Lets plays unter der Fair use law klar definiert werden sollte, zugunsten der Spieler natürlich.

Ansonsten wird die nächste generation von Youtubern es viel Schwerer haben, was zurzeit die Animations/Flash community zutrifft. ( RicePirate, Stamper und co. leben ja praktisch zusammen um über die Runden zu kommen)


----------



## schweibi (29. Januar 2015)

Ich würde schlicht darauf verzichten, für Nintendo auch nur ein LetsPlay zu machen. Davon mal abgesehen, dass sich da andere Titel viel eher rentieren dürften, als solche von Nintendo


----------



## Atuan (29. Januar 2015)

Mal ganz im Ernst? Die GRUNDIDEE ist nicht mal so doof. Nur die 40% sind ein wenig happig...

Der Großteil der Let's Player (also nicht die mit sechstelligen Zugriffszahlen pro Video) muss mit der ständigen Angst leben, den Account wegen irgendwelcher Urheberrechtsgeschichten gesperrt zu bekommen. Die kommerzielle Verwertung (und das sind monetarisierte Let's Plays) von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material hat nämlich exakt NULL mit "Fair Use" (was ein extrem missverstandener Begriff ist, der von Land zu Land unterschiedlich im Recht aufgegriffen wird) zu tun. Will man monetarisierte Let's Plays auf Youtube machen, muss man theoretisch das Einverständnis der Rechteinhaber einholen (was in der Tat oftmals mehrere Parteien sind). Das ist kaum praktikabel, da sich der Aufwand für kleine Kanäle nicht lohnt und man (wenn überhaupt) zumeist Antworten bekommt, die einen eher verwirren, als das sie einem erklären was man darf und was nicht.

Sinnvoll wäre es da in der Tat, wenn die Publisher in Zusammenarbeit mit Google etwas wie Nintendos Creators Program schaffen würden. Möchte man in irgendeiner Form (Let's Plays, Blogs, Tests, etc.) mit einem Spiel Geld verdienen, meldet man sich beim jeweiligen Publisher an und verknüpft den Account mit dem Google AdSense Account. Die kleinen Let's Player und Blogger erhalten eine gewisse Rechtssicherheit (und im besten Fall einen Link zu einer Seite des Publishers, auf der der Kanal oder Blog als "autorisierter" Kanal oder Blog aufgeführt wird) und die Publisher erhalten einen verhätnismäßigen (10 - 20% und nicht 40% wie Nintendo es meint) Anteil an den mit ihrem geistigen Eigentum generierten Werbeeinnahmen.

Die TotalBiscuits dieser Welt wirds natürlich tierisch ankotzen, aber eine ganze Menge kleinerer Leute wird mit so einer Lösung viel entspannter schlafen können.


----------



## kornhill (29. Januar 2015)

Wenn die Kohle erst an Nintendo geht und dann ausgezahlt wird. Kann Nintendo diesen Vertrag kündigen? Zum Beispiel weil ein oder mehrere Reviews negativ ausgefallen sind? Die Forderung allein ist zumindest Fragwürdig. Die Durchführung der Zahlung, ist quasi der vertraglich geregelte "Geldkoffer Vorwurf" den sich unabhängige Redaktionen oft anhören müssen....  nur andersrum! Der "Geldkoffer" (und damit Essen und Miete) kommt bei unerwünschten Reviews gar nicht an!


----------



## Metko1 (29. Januar 2015)

Atuan schrieb:


> Die TotalBiscuits dieser Welt wirds natürlich tierisch ankotzen, aber eine ganze Menge kleinerer Leute wird mit so einer Lösung viel entspannter schlafen können.



Btw obwohls Totalbiscuit dazu eine negative meinung hat, betrifft es ihn nicht, da er unter der Fair use law geschützt ist, er macht keine lets plays, sondern Kritik


----------



## Artes (29. Januar 2015)

Ich finde nicht das Nintendo da überhaupt was von zusteht. Zb bei Fernsehshows hat der Sender auch keinen Anspruch wenn ich zb eine Kritik oder Satiere mit dem Material auf Youtube hochlade. Wieso sollte das bei Spielen anders sein. Der Lets Player erschafft einen neuen Inhalt durch sein Spielen und den Kommentar dazu.


----------



## BiJay (29. Januar 2015)

Fair Use gibt es in Deutschland nicht. Hier braucht man ein Einverständnis des Entwickler/Publisher. Fair Use greift auch eigentlich nicht für Lets Plays. Find ich eigentlich auch in Ordnung, dass die Entwickler was vom Geld abbekommen, immerhin macht deren Werk auch ein großen Teil des Youtube Videos aus. Man kann als Lets Player nicht erwarten, einfach alle Werbeeinnahmen selbst zu behalten. Wie genau das Verhältnis aussehen soll, darüber kann man sich bestimmt ewig streiten.



Artes schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht das Nintendo da überhaupt was von  zusteht. Zb bei Fernsehshows hat der Sender auch keinen Anspruch wenn  ich zb eine Kritik oder Satiere mit dem Material auf Youtube hochlade.  Wieso sollte das bei Spielen anders sein. Der Lets Player erschafft  einen neuen Inhalt durch sein Spielen und den Kommentar dazu.



Kommt zwar immer darauf an von welchem Land man ausgeht, aber im generellen ist die Gesetzeslage so, dass Presse wie z.B. auch Kritiken erlaubt sind, solange sie nur Ausschnitte des urheberrechts-geschützten Mediums zeigen. Andernfalls könnte der Urheber Kritiken unterbinden. Lets Play ist keine Kritik und es ist auch kein neues eigenes Werk. Besonders Video besteht hauptsächlich aus dem Spiel, aber auch Audio, u.a. Musik. Es sind auch nicht nur Ausschnitte, sondern oft das ganze Spiel, was gezeigt wird. Mit Satire ist es auch so eine Sache - die Fernsehshows haben da schon etliche Klagen abbekommen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Januar 2015)

Artes schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht das Nintendo da überhaupt was von zusteht.



ich schon, genauso wie jedem anderen spielehersteller natürlich auch.

ob es clever ist, diesen anspruch auch geltend zu machen, ist wieder ein anderes thema. 
da hab ich keine eindeutige meinung zu.


----------



## Metko1 (29. Januar 2015)

Das große problem mit dieser ganzen Sch**** ist das du, deren regeln beachten musst oder besser gesagt was du über das spiel sagst, sie können jederzeit ihre regeln ändern.(was definitiv in einzelnen fällen vorkommen wird)

( Man ist mit Nintendo an Ihren vertrag gebunden und nicht von Youtubes partnership)

is zwar noch alles neu* aber wenn ich mir das anhöre kocht die wut hoch ( egal ob es sich ändert oder nicht )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo_mSSJnhzM&x-yt-cl=85027636&x-yt-ts=1422503916


----------



## Riesenhummel (29. Januar 2015)

Finde ich gut. Lest Player nutzen Material das ihnen nicht gehört und machen damit Geld. Ich kann auch nicht ein Hörbuch auf youtube hochladen und dazu im Video tanzen. So sind die youtuber rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite müsen aber eben was vom Gewinn abgeben.


----------



## EpicKartoffel (29. Januar 2015)

Angenommen ich würde mich beim Spielen von "Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht" filmen und das Ganze auf Youtube hochladen: Wo ist der Unterschied zu Videospielen? Es wird kein eigenes Werk geschaffen, Satire übe ich auch nicht: Ich spiel das Ding einfach durch. Soll ich auch hier 40% meines Erlöses an den lieben Schmidt Spiele Verlag abtreten?


----------



## Enisra (29. Januar 2015)

Natürlich wird ein eigenes Werk erschaffen!
Man spielt das Spiel selbst und man kommentiert es, dazu wird dadurch aufmerksamkeit aka. Werbung generiert -.-


----------



## Cheytac (29. Januar 2015)

EpicKartoffel schrieb:


> Angenommen ich würde mich beim Spielen von "Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht" filmen und das Ganze auf Youtube hochladen: Wo ist der Unterschied zu Videospielen?



Das Brettspiel wird als einfaches "Ware gegen Geld" Geschäft Angeboten. Auserdem fällt das Spiel (die Ware an sich) nicht unter das Urheberrecht.

EIne Software wird in der Regel unter einer Lizenz zu bestimmten Konditionen Angeboten. Dabei werden auch mehrere Lizenzen zu unterschiedlichen Konditionen ausgegeben um verschiedenen Einsatzzwecken gerecht zu werden. Bessere Konditionen/mehr Rechte bedeuten natürlich auch einen höheren Preis (insbesondere für kommerzielle Nutzung).

Oder kurz:
Du darfst mit der 15 € Blu-Ray von Amazon kein öffentliches Kino betreiben.


----------



## Enisra (29. Januar 2015)

Cheytac schrieb:


> Oder kurz:
> Du darfst mit der 15 € Blu-Ray von Amazon kein öffentliches Kino betreiben.



Äpfel Birnen Vergleich -.-


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (29. Januar 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Finde ich gut. Lest Player nutzen Material das ihnen nicht gehört und machen damit Geld. Ich kann auch nicht ein Hörbuch auf youtube hochladen und dazu im Video tanzen. So sind die youtuber rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite müsen aber eben was vom Gewinn abgeben.




Null mit der Materie beschäftigt, aber hauptsache einen riesen Haufen .... unkonstruktiver Kritik ablassen. Hab ich am liebsten so Leute wie dich. Es geht hier doch nicht darum, dass die einfach (mit "die" mein ich mich auch) nur Zeug spielen und hochladen. Zumindest tut das keiner, der nur halbwegs was auf sich hält Es ist gar nicht so einfach, wie sich die meisten sich das vorstellen. Schneiden, rendern mal weggelassen, was auch schon teils ne Heidenarbeit sein kann, ist es unfassbar schwer Let's Plays interessant zu gestalten, damit die Leute länger als 2 Teile dabei bleiben. Normalerweise geht mir bei so grenz... ah ich schenks mir


----------



## AC3 (29. Januar 2015)

und? dann werden die leute eben vermehrt auf twitch setzen und eben keine lets plays mehr bei youtube hochladen.
optional können große communitys die videos auch noch privat hosten.


----------



## facopse (29. Januar 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Es ist gar nicht so einfach, wie sich die meisten sich das vorstellen. Schneiden, rendern mal weggelassen, was auch schon teils ne Heidenarbeit sein kann, ist es unfassbar schwer Let's Plays interessant zu gestalten, damit die Leute länger als 2 Teile dabei bleiben.



Spiele zu entwickeln ist auch nicht so einfach. Mit den Kosten möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen.
Ohne diese teuer finanzierten Spiele fehlen Let's Playern sämtliche Grundlagen für ihren Content.
Darum ist es völlig legitim, dass Firmen wie Nintendo ihren Anteil einfordern.


----------



## Enisra (29. Januar 2015)

facopse schrieb:


> Spiele zu entwickeln ist auch nicht so einfach. Mit den Kosten möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen.
> Ohne diese teuer finanzierten Spiele fehlen Let's Playern sämtliche Grundlagen für ihren Content.
> Darum ist es völlig legitim, dass Firmen wie Nintendo ihren Anteil einfordern.



okay, dann können die LPer auch von Nintendo dann Werbegelder einfordern
ist auch Legitim nach der "Logik"


----------



## facopse (29. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> okay, dann können die LPer auch von Nintendo dann Werbegelder einfordern
> ist auch Legitim nach der "Logik"



Wofür sollte ein LPer Werbegelder einfordern können?


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2015)

facopse schrieb:


> Wofür sollte ein LPer Werbegelder einfordern können?



ja, wofür soll Nintendo Gelder einfordern?


----------



## facopse (30. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, wofür soll Nintendo Gelder einfordern?



Nintendo wird entweder am Gewinn beteiligt oder darf wegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen Schadensersatz einfordern. Immerhin schafft Nintendo die Existenzgrundlage der (einiger) LPer. 
Wie ein anderer User bereits recht treffend gesagt hat: Mit einer 15,- € Blu-Ray von Amazon darf ich auch kein Kino betreiben. Was LPer machen, ist nichts anderes.


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2015)

facopse schrieb:


> Nintendo wird entweder am Gewinn beteiligt oder darf wegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen Schadensersatz einfordern. Immerhin schafft Nintendo die Existenzgrundlage der (einiger) LPer.
> Wie ein anderer User bereits recht treffend gesagt hat: Mit einer 15,- € Blu-Ray von Amazon darf ich auch kein Kino betreiben. Was LPer machen, ist nichts anderes.



wenn man keine Ahnung hat
Was soll dieser dämliche Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich?

Außerdem, vielleicht die Werbegelder dafür das die erstmal Titel bekannt machen?
So wie es Unternehmen mit guter PR-Abteilung erkannt haben?


----------



## AC3 (30. Januar 2015)

ist doch alles egal.

die lets player lassen nintendo fallen wie einen nassen sack und promoten andere spiele bzw. bekommen deals mit diversen publisher.
hier tun ja alle so wie wenn nintendo nicht ersetzbar wäre - lächerlich.

hier bitte - joe zum beispiel. es wird keinerlei material von nintendo geben. gab es in der vergangeheit nicht und wird es auch zukünftig nicht geben.
von microsoft will er auch nichts mehr hören. 
einzig die playstation und pc games promoted er noch.

der hat es durch crowdfunding und interne promotions gar nicht mehr nötig sich mit so flaschen wie nintendo abzugeben.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koX-Ny6zHdM


also GTFO nintendo


----------



## MisterBlonde (30. Januar 2015)

Artes schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht das Nintendo da überhaupt was von zusteht. Zb bei Fernsehshows hat der Sender auch keinen Anspruch wenn ich zb eine Kritik oder Satiere mit dem Material auf Youtube hochlade. Wieso sollte das bei Spielen anders sein. Der Lets Player erschafft einen neuen Inhalt durch sein Spielen und den Kommentar dazu.



Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. Ohne das Produkt, das bequatscht wird, wäre der Lets Player ein Nichts. Wenn die Leute mit uhrheberrechtlich geschützem Material zu Geld kommen, ist es völlig legitim, dass da finanzielle Regelungen stattfinden. Zu welcher Gattung gehören eigentlich die Satiere?



Enisra schrieb:


> wenn man keine Ahnung hat
> Was soll dieser dämliche Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich?



Beides sind audiovisuelle Medien, die auf die gleiche Weise konsumiert werden können. Mittlerweile verschwimmen die Grenzen immer weiter. Das ist also kein dämlicher Apfel-Birnen-Vergleich, sondern mittlerweile sind das fast zwei verschiedene Apfelsorten. Aber wenn wir das Lets Play als "Kunstwerk" betrachten, als Filmprojekt, das geschaffen wurde, haben wir den absolut gleichen Nenner und auf diesem hätte der LPer dann urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material für seinen Filmbeitrag verwendet. Man kann es drehen, wie man will. Werbung ist keine Werbung, wenn es keine Werbepartner gibt, die das vertraglich festgelegt haben. Darum braucht man nicht damit kommen, dass LPs ja Werbung für die Produkte seien.


----------



## facopse (30. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> wenn man keine Ahnung hat
> Was soll dieser dämliche Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich?


Wenn du den Vergleich nicht verstehst, bleiben wir eben bei den Spielen.



> Außerdem, vielleicht die Werbegelder dafür das die erstmal Titel bekannt machen?
> So wie es Unternehmen mit guter PR-Abteilung erkannt haben?



LPer haben mit Werbung nichts, absolut überhaupt nichts zu tun. Werbung funktioniert völlig anders als das, was LPer machen.
Wenn ich ein Spiel von vorne bis hinten öffentlich durchzocke und in jeder Sekunde meinen Gedankenbrei von mir gebe, ist das viel mehr eine (kommentierte) _Vorführung _als _Werbung_. (Um auf das Beispiel mit dem Kino zurück zu kommen, nur mal am Rande)

Zumal ein LPer, sollte er tatsächlich Werbung machen wollen, keinen Anspruch auf Werbeeinnahmen seitens Nintendo hat, solange er nicht dazu beauftragt wurde bzw. kein entsprechender Vertrag existiert.
Ich habe auch keinen Anspruch auf Werbeeinnahmen, wenn ich jetzt selbstlos Zettel mit der Aufschrift "Kauft Nintendo-Produkte" in meiner Stadt verteile. Ist klar, oder?


----------



## AC3 (30. Januar 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. Ohne das Produkt, das bequatscht wird, wäre der Lets Player ein Nichts. Wenn die Leute mit uhrheberrechtlich geschützem Material zu Geld kommen, ist es völlig legitim, dass da finanzielle Regelungen stattfinden. Zu welcher Gattung gehören eigentlich die Satiere?



na dann frag mal bei gronkh nach was der so in der woche kostet um dein spiel zu promoten...

gronkh und sarazar - aber auch joe verdienen mittlerweile mehrere hunderttausend € pro jahr und die publisher stehen reihe um diese leute für sich zu gewinnen.
das problem ist jedoch das die schon so viel geld haben das sie es nicht mehr nötig haben und lieber ihren interessen nachgehen.

totalbiscuit bekommt sogar von steam geld ... glaubst du den juckt nintendo?
der macht für den saftladen sowieso nichts.


----------



## MisterBlonde (30. Januar 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> na dann frag mal bei gronkh nach was der so in der woche kostet um dein spiel zu promoten...
> 
> gronkh und sarazar - aber auch joe verdienen mittlerweile mehrere hunderttausend € pro jahr und die publisher stehen reihe um diese leute für sich zu gewinnen.
> das problem ist jedoch das die schon so viel geld haben das sie es nicht mehr nötig haben und lieber ihren interessen nachgehen.
> ...



Und was ändert das an meiner Aussage? Ohne die Videospiele wären deine Beispiele gar nicht da, wo sie jetzt sind.


----------



## facopse (30. Januar 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> na dann frag mal bei gronkh nach was der so in der woche kostet um dein spiel zu promoten...
> 
> gronkh und sarazar - aber auch joe verdienen mittlerweile mehrere hunderttausend € pro jahr und die publisher stehen reihe um diese leute für sich zu gewinnen.
> das problem ist jedoch das die schon so viel geld haben das sie es nicht mehr nötig haben und lieber ihren interessen nachgehen.
> ...



Betrachte es mal von der anderen Seite: Glaubst du, Nintendo, EA und sonstige Publisher würde es jucken, wenn sämtliche Let's Player von heute auf morgen von der Bildfläche verschwinden würden?
Publisher sind nicht auf Let's Player angewiesen. Umgekehrt sieht es aber ganz anders aus.


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2015)

facopse schrieb:


> Betrachte es mal von der anderen Seite: Glaubst du, Nintendo, EA und sonstige Publisher würde es jucken, wenn sämtliche Let's Player von heute auf morgen von der Bildfläche verschwinden würden?
> Publisher sind nicht auf Let's Player angewiesen. Umgekehrt sieht es aber ganz anders aus.



nette Einbildung
Deswegen habe ich das Letzte Spiel auch wegen einem LP gekauft und manche Spiel verkaufen sich gerade deswegen
Wie gesagt, gute PR weiß das, ich hoffe das du nicht die PR für einen Publisher machst


----------



## AC3 (30. Januar 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Und was ändert das an meiner Aussage? Ohne die Videospiele wären deine Beispiele gar nicht da, wo sie jetzt sind.



und viele videospiele nicht dort wo sie jetzt sind.

angry joe hat nintendo fallen gelassen und promoted dafür dreadnought , die haben ihn sogar exklusiv zur pax eingeladen und sind eine kooperation eingegangen.

es gibt hunderte spielehersteller - viele kooperieren und andere eben nicht.
nintendo gehört halt nicht dazu. na und? weg mit nintendo ... byebye!

sony kooperiert mit joe - nintendo nicht. na dann halt nicht! es interessiert joe nicht - thema nintendo wurde abgehakt.



> gute PR



nintendo hat keine gute PR.
schau dir mal die verkaufszahlen an. direkt witzlos.

auch das komplette product-management ist ein witz. 
die wiiu ist eine niete und der 3ds befindet sich im stetigen sinkflug.

bis auf die paar exklusivtitel die nintendo hat kannst du den rest in die tonne treten.
ea will ja mit nintendo auch nichts mehr zu tun haben.


----------



## facopse (30. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> nette Einbildung


Wollen wir einen Größenvergleich zwischen einem LPer und einem Publisher vom Zaun brechen? Ernsthaft?



> Deswegen habe ich das Letzte Spiel auch wegen einem LP gekauft und manche Spiel verkaufen sich gerade deswegen
> Wie gesagt, gute PR weiß das, ich hoffe das du nicht die PR für einen Publisher machst



Tja und der nächste hat sich das Spiel _nicht _gekauft, weil ihm das LP sämtliche Inhalte verraten hat. Und zuschauen ja sowieso bequemer als alles andere ist.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (30. Januar 2015)

facopse schrieb:


> Wollen wir einen Größenvergleich zwischen einem LPer und einem Publisher vom Zaun brechen? Ernsthaft?
> 
> 
> 
> Tja und der nächste hat sich das Spiel _nicht _gekauft, weil ihm das LP sämtliche Inhalte verraten hat. Und zuschauen ja sowieso bequemer als alles andere ist.



Vor ein paar Wochen wäre ich auf diese Quarkaussagen noch eingegangen. Ich hätte versucht zu argumentieren, hätte versucht dir Beispiel aufzuzeigen etc pp. Warum ich das nicht mehr mache? Bin des diskutierens leid, wenn die Meinung als Fakt dargelegt wird. Btw ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn der Entwickler des Spiels etwas für ein Let's Play bekommt. 30-40% sind meines Erachtens völlig übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, sieht man den tatsächlichen Werbeeffekt an (ja Freundchen, den gibts und den werden dir entsprechende Indie Studios aber auch Großkonzerne auf Anfrage gerne bestätigen). 

Das wäre jetzt so, als würdest du Geld von einer Disco bekommen, damit du ihr T-Shirt trägst, der Hersteller des T-Shirts will jetzt aber 40 % davon, weil er gibt ja die Grundlage dafür her. Wenn wir schon bei völlig bananen Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen sind. (Ha gemerkt? 3 Obstsorten in einem Satz)


----------



## AC3 (30. Januar 2015)

> Das wäre jetzt so, als würdest du Geld von einer Disco bekommen, damit  du ihr T-Shirt trägst, der Hersteller des T-Shirts will jetzt aber 40 %  davon



guter vergleich. es gibt tausende t-shirt hersteller, also wechselt man schlichtweg den hersteller.
und genauso machen das lets player. keine kohle = kein review/promotion.

das schwarze schaf nintendo ist halt ein einzelfall.
EA hat nintendo ja schon vor paar jahren abgewunken. denke nicht das trotz neuer konsole EA nintendo wieder aufnimmt.
ubisoft hat ja auch nur mit ach und krach ein sehr schlecht portiertes watch dogs (sieht auf wie auf der x360/ps3) für die wii u gebracht.

nintendo hat nur noch und zwar ausschließlich die ur-fangemeinde.... aber keine neuen kunden.
und der großteil der wii kunden hat nun eine PS4 oder X1.

unterm strich ein absoluter fail² konzern.

das touchpad kam ja bis heute noch nicht wirklich zum zug. gibt kein einziges spiel in dem das ding so richtig zur geltung kommt.
und für die core-gamer gibt es nun amibo figuren. wow, bin beeindruckt. 

das nintendo sehr gute exklusivtitel hat steht ausser frage. aber wer kauft sich schon eine 300€+ equipment konsole nur um exklusivtitel zu spielen?


----------



## Holyangel (30. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es durchaus legitim, dass Nintendo, oder andere puplisher, auch was vom Kuchen der lets plays abhaben wollen.
Habe nicht alles hier gelesen, aber meine Argumente sind folgende.
1. nicht jedes LP ist für das Spiel positiv
2. Es wird in der Regel das ganze game durchgespielt
3. Ich persönlich schaue gerne LPs von Spielen an, die ich NICHT habe, mich durchaus aber interessieren, aber ich aufgrund Zeitmangels nicht kaufen würde.... und durch das LP anschauen dann erst recht nciht, da ich das game dann schon kenne


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2015)

Holyangel schrieb:


> 1. nicht jedes LP ist für das Spiel positiv
> 2. Es wird in der Regel das ganze game durchgespielt



das sind keine Argumente
zum einem müsste nach der Logik auch eine Spielereview das Negativ ist Geld abgeben
und zum anderen hindert das Leute auch nicht daran, dass sie sich das Spiel doch kaufen

Eigentlich ja, im Prinzip müsste auch PCG bzw.die N-Zone auch 40% der Werbeeinnahmen abdrücken, immerhin machen die nach euch ja nichts eigenes
bzw. nur 5% weil es ja nicht durchgespielt wird ...


----------



## Holyangel (30. Januar 2015)

lets play sind doch keine Kritiken, sondern in erster Linie wird einem das komp,lette Spiel vorgespielt? Desweiteren war es nur meine Meinung.


----------



## HanFred (30. Januar 2015)

Holyangel schrieb:


> lets play sind doch keine Kritiken, sondern in erster Linie wird einem das komp,lette Spiel vorgespielt? Desweiteren war es nur meine Meinung.



Die Grenzen sind fliessend. Vom unkommentierten Walkthrough bis zum Let's Play mit Dauergelaber, wo das Spiel durchaus bisweilen in den Hintergrund gerät, gibt es alles. Was du hier beschreibst, existiert definitiv, trifft aber längst nicht auf alle Let's Plays zu. Gerade die erfolgreichsten YouTuber sind IMHO eben nicht wirklich in erster Linie wegen der Spiele erfolgreich sondern z.B. wegen ihres Charismas, Humors oder was auch immer sie zu bieten haben.
Ob Schöpfungshöhe erreicht wird oder nicht, müsste im Einzelfall beurteilt werden. Und genau das wird ja nicht getan. Wie auch immer die genaue rechtliche Situation aussehen mag, Nintendo wird mit dieser Aktion keine Freunde gewinnen.


----------



## Metko1 (30. Januar 2015)

Ich will nicht paranoid klingen, aber bin ich der einzige der diesen schritt von nindento so sieht das sie einfach neue Youtuber den gar ausmachen wollen? Die großen persöhnlichkeiten wie Gronkh wird das natürlich nicht jucken weil sie genug von anderen spielen verdienen und sogar großen einfluss haben. Aber was ist mit den jenigen Spielern die ihre vorbilder nacheifern wollen? nun und Twitch wird es langsam genau so gehn was ja in letzter zeit bei den geändert wurde.

Ich bin auch der meinung das Lets player oder ähnliche channels gute Werbung für spiele machen und auch Indirekt Informieren ob es gut ist oder nicht. 
Ist schon schlimm genug das es Kaum seriöse Demos oder Reviews gibt vorm offiziellen release vieler Spiele.


----------



## Desotho (30. Januar 2015)

Wenn es weniger "Let's Player" gibt, dann sind es immer noch zuviele 
Konsequenz wird eher sein, dass die Leute einen Bogen um Nintendo Spiele machen.


----------



## BiJay (30. Januar 2015)

Die Konsequenz wird sein, dass mehr Leute Nintendo Spiele in ihren Youtube Videos bringen, denn vorher hat Nintendo das ganze Geld eingezogen. Jetzt kriegen die Lets Player ja erst etwas ab...


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, wofür soll Nintendo Gelder einfordern?



was nintendo hier macht, ist eigentlich ein _entgegenkommen_. 
lets plays, und damit meine ich das komplette oder zumindest annähernd komplette durchspielen eines titels, stellen mit wohl 100%iger sicherheit einen verstoß gegen das urheberrecht dar. 

lets plays sind also grundsätzlich mal schlicht illegal - bis der eigentliche rechteinhaber seine einwilligung gibt.
das tut nintendo hier und verlangt im gegenzug eine gewinnbeteiligung. 
ich weiß wirklich nicht, was daran verwerflich sein soll.

nintendos vorgehen mag, wie schon gesagt, vielleicht nicht besonders clever sein. 
aber dazu müsste man genaueres wissen, was zb den werbeffekt von lets plays etc angeht (dass der nämlich zb bei indies ungleich größer ausfällt als bei einem nintendo-spiel, liegt wohl auf der hand, denke ich).


----------



## AC3 (30. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was nintendo hier macht,....




bei twitch hat nintendo keine chance. da geht das meiste über direkte paypal donations.
gut möglich das bekannte lets player wie spamfish also nintendo spiele nur noch über twitch "lets playen".

somit verliert nintendo die komplette kontrolle und verdient keinen einzigen cent.

das internet kann man nicht regieren. gehts hier nicht, gehts dort!


----------



## Iniquitous0 (30. Januar 2015)

Natürlich sind Lets Plays Werbung. Das weiß jeder Spielentwickler. Die ach so unabhängigen LetsPlayer, die von den Kids als ihre Zockerkollegen wahrgenommen werden sind auch nichts anderes als ein Marketinginstrument und auch die fallen immer mehr dem Kommerz zum Opfer. Das ist eben so.
Aber es ist eben auch so, dass komplette LetsPlays irgendwo auch mit Inhalten anderer Geld verdienen.

Ich bin schon der Meinung, dass Entwickler sehr wohl etwas vom Kuchen abbekommen sollten bzw. das Recht darauf haben. Ob das wiederum eine gute Idee ist, das einzufordern sei mal dahingestellt.
Bei Reviews und Ausschnitten ist das imho ne andere Sache. 

Ich kann auch keinen kompletten Kinofilm kommentieren, hochladen und dann sämtliche Erlöse einsacken. Aber natürlich kann ich ein Review dazu machen.
Ist einfach ne Frage von Interessen (Publisher/LetPlayer) und da muss eben ein gutes Kompromiss gefunden werden.


----------



## xaan (30. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was nintendo hier macht, ist eigentlich ein _entgegenkommen_.
> lets plays, und damit meine ich das komplette oder zumindest annähernd komplette durchspielen eines titels, stellen mit wohl 100%iger sicherheit einen verstoß gegen das urheberrecht dar.
> 
> lets plays sind also grundsätzlich mal schlicht illegal - bis der eigentliche rechteinhaber seine einwilligung gibt.
> ...



Diese Logik ist für mich einfach nicht nachvollziehbar. Wenn man einen Brettspielekanal aufmacht und komplette Spielesessions diverser Brett- und Tabletop Spiele abfilmt, ist das dann etwa auch eine Urheberrechtsverletzung? Und bevor das Argument kommt Brettspiele seien nicht linear: erstens sind auch nicht alle Videospiele linear und zweitens gibt es auch durchaus Brettspiele, die eine streng lineare Story erzählen. (Mice and Mytics, Legenden von Andor).


----------



## Artes (30. Januar 2015)

Also was das Fernsehen angeht ist die sache schon geklärt Urteil des I. Zivilsenats vom 13.4.2000 - I ZR 282/97 - 

Ich sehe nicht das es sich bei Spielen so viel anders Verhält. Klar ist das Spiel die Grundlage aber durch das Spielen und Komentieren wird eben klar eine deutliche Veränderung am Werk vorgenommen und ein neuer Inhalt erschaffen. Der vergleich mit dem Kinofilm hinkt einfach extrem. Komentiere ich den Film und handelt es sich um zb eine aufnahme aus dem Freetv ist das total in ordnung. Davon abgesehen teilen sich eigentlich alle lets plays in verschiedene Viedeos die gesondert zu betrachten sind. es sind also immer Ausschnitte. 
Ich wage zu bezweifeln das Nintendo hier im recht ist. Zumindest in Deutschland. Vielleicht hat ja jemand den Mut da für Rechtssicherheit zu sorgen.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2015)

Artes schrieb:


> Also was das Fernsehen angeht ist die sache schon geklärt Urteil des I.*Zivilsenats vom*13.4.2000 -*I*ZR*282/97*- .



ich weiß gar nicht, wie oft das wort "ausschnitt" (und damit ist nicht dekolleté gemeint!) in dem urteil vorkommt.
jetzt rate mal warum...


----------



## BiJay (30. Januar 2015)

Artes schrieb:


> Also was das Fernsehen angeht ist die sache schon geklärt Urteil des I.*Zivilsenats vom*13.4.2000 -*I*ZR*282/97*-
> 
> Ich sehe nicht das es sich bei Spielen so viel anders Verhält. Klar ist das Spiel die Grundlage aber durch das Spielen und Komentieren wird eben klar eine deutliche Veränderung am Werk vorgenommen und ein neuer Inhalt erschaffen. Der vergleich mit dem Kinofilm hinkt einfach extrem. Komentiere ich den Film und handelt es sich um zb eine aufnahme aus dem Freetv ist das total in ordnung. Davon abgesehen teilen sich eigentlich alle lets plays in verschiedene Viedeos die gesondert zu betrachten sind. es sind also immer Ausschnitte.
> Ich wage zu bezweifeln das Nintendo hier im recht ist. Zumindest in Deutschland. Vielleicht hat ja jemand den Mut da für Rechtssicherheit zu sorgen.



Du darfst auch nicht eine vollständige Sendung des FreeTV, egal ob kommentiert oder nicht, auf Youtube hochladen bzw. monetarisieren. Und nur weil das ganze Spiel in mehrere Videos aufgeteilt ist, handelt es sich nicht um kleine Ausschnitte. Es wird trotzdem das ganze Spiel bzw. große Ausschnitte gezeigt. Gerade in Deutschland ist man bei Lets Plays eher schlecht dran. Hier werden weit mehr Videos gesperrt, als in vielen anderen Ländern.


----------



## Artes (30. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht, wie oft das wort "ausschnitt" (und damit ist nicht dekolleté gemein!) in dem urteil vorkommt.
> jetzt rate mal warum...



Und in deiner Welt sind 30 minuten Episoden das ganze Spiel? Ok... 

mal davon ab das ohne Eingaben des Users die gezeigten Szenen nicht zustanden kommen. Der Pinsel und Farbhersteller hat auch keine Rechte an Bildern die ich Male oder Texten die ich schreibe.


----------



## Iniquitous0 (30. Januar 2015)

Artes schrieb:


> Und in deiner Welt sind 30 minuten Episoden das ganze Spiel? Ok...
> 
> mal davon ab das ohne Eingaben des Users die gezeigten Szenen nicht zustanden kommen. Der Pinsel und Farbhersteller hat auch keine Rechte an Bildern die ich Male oder Texten die ich schreibe.



30min * X Episoden sind das ganze Spiel.Und der andere Vergleich ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Also wie gesagt, ich finde schon die haben einen Anteil verdient. Ich finde das sollen die Entwickler selbst entscheiden. Die meisten werden da nichts machen, weil Sie es als Werbung sehen.Die bekannten LetsPlayer bekommen ja schon jetzt kostenlose Exeplare vor eigentlichem Release. Im Grunde ist das einfach nur eine neue Art des Marketings.


----------



## Holyangel (30. Januar 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Die Grenzen sind fliessend. Vom unkommentierten Walkthrough bis zum Let's Play mit Dauergelaber, wo das Spiel durchaus bisweilen in den Hintergrund gerät, gibt es alles. Was du hier beschreibst, existiert definitiv, trifft aber längst nicht auf alle Let's Plays zu. Gerade die erfolgreichsten YouTuber sind IMHO eben nicht wirklich in erster Linie wegen der Spiele erfolgreich sondern z.B. wegen ihres Charismas, Humors oder was auch immer sie zu bieten haben.
> Ob Schöpfungshöhe erreicht wird oder nicht, müsste im Einzelfall beurteilt werden. Und genau das wird ja nicht getan. Wie auch immer die genaue rechtliche Situation aussehen mag, Nintendo wird mit dieser Aktion keine Freunde gewinnen.


Mag sein, aber so ist nunmal meine Sicht. Ein Beispiel.
Der test zu Outlast hat damals mein Interesse an das Spiel geweckt, aber da ich andere Spiele meistens spiele und noch recht viele nicht durch habe, habe ich es vorgezogen, ein lets play anzuschaun. Gerade solche games bieten sich ja für lets plays auch an. Klar, dass ich, soweit man eine Auswahl hat, einen sympatischen lets player nimmt, habe mich damals für Gronkh entschieden.

Fazit: Lets play war unterhaltsam, das Spiel war schön anzusehen, brauche es aber nun auch nicht mehr, nichtmal, wenn es reduziert ist.


----------

